# CHAMP - lights out



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2012/10/bds_champ_10_22_12.html


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's helpful if you copy and paste the whole story:

A recent weapons flight test in the Utah desert may change future warfare after the missile successfully defeated electronic targets with little to no collateral damage.
Boeing and the U.S. Air Force Research Laboratory (AFRL) Directed Energy Directorate, Kirtland Air Force Base, N.M., successfully tested the Counter-electronics High-powered Microwave Advanced Missile Project (CHAMP) during a flight over the Utah Test and Training Range.

CHAMP, which renders electronic targets useless, is a non-kinetic alternative to traditional explosive weapons that use the energy of motion to defeat a target.

During the test, the CHAMP missile navigated a pre-programmed flight plan and emitted bursts of high-powered energy, effectively knocking out the target's data and electronic subsystems. CHAMP allows for selective high-frequency radio wave strikes against numerous targets during a single mission.

"This technology marks a new era in modern-day warfare," said Keith Coleman, CHAMP program manager for Boeing Phantom Works. "In the near future, this technology may be used to render an enemy’s electronic and data systems useless even before the first troops or aircraft arrive."

-------------------------------------------------------------------
What gets interesting is how the government could use a missile like that against American cities or areas that were fighting against the government.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Totally awesome, except the Chinese should have this information about the time I finish writing this...


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

BillS said:


> It's helpful if you copy and paste the whole story


Well... He is Lazy after all.. he even says so in his screen name!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Put that puppy on a stealth missile and the North Koreans wouldn't know what hit them. Oh, wait a minute, they're already in the stone age!

Kudos to Boeing!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have come to learn two things about reports like that: 1) If they are making this information public it's old news and they have something much better already or 2) it's misinformation and they are toying with other countries. The US Gov't does not allow Boeing or anyone else to go public with new and exciting military technology until it's been used so many times denying it is impossible. I often wonder if the in-house mail service it so slow that it takes 5-10 years for info to get from Boeing's research & development unit to their public information department.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> It's helpful if you copy and paste the whole story:..


Well...I use to do that, then people gave me credit on the writing. So I tried putting quotation marks and italicize, people gave me the credit...so I would post the link and get complaint about reader having to click...:surrender:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Well... He is Lazy after all.. he even says so in his screen name!


Good thing you was smiling when you posted that :cheers:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> 1) If they are making this information public it's old news and they have something much better already or 2) it's misinformation and they are toying with other countries.


That's pretty accurate!


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> Totally awesome, except the Chinese should have this information about the time I finish writing this...


haha very true,

Except im sure they have already put it into production for 1/10 the cost, have started exporting to other countries and already started a patent lawsuit against boeing.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

It was in the news last year. I can't view the vid on this mobile device--but they then showed room full of old computers going blitz when the device was activated.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Fn/Form said:


> It was in the news last year. I can't view the vid on this mobile device--but they then showed room full of old computers going blitz when the device was activated.


This?:
http://defensesystems.com/blogs/cyber-report/2012/12/emp-weapon.aspx

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2012/10/bds_champ_10_22_12.html


----------

